# Unterscheid V-Server und Dedicated-Server, Erfahrungsbericht Hosting Europe



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. September 2010)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand vielleicht den Unterschied eines „V-Servers“ zu einem „Dedicated Server“ sagen?
Ich brauch mal einen Server bei dem ich erstens mehrere Seiten udn Domains verwalten kann und auch nicht wegen jeder Anpassung den Support bemühen muß.
Ich hab mir jetzt mal Hosting Europe rausgesucht. Kann mir über die jemand einen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben?

Viele Grüße


----------



## zerix (9. September 2010)

Hallo,

ein V-Server ist ein virtueller Server. Also eine virtuelle Maschine. 
Ein Dedicated Server ist ein richtiger Server. Also Hardware die komplett für dich zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Deshalb ist der auch viel teurer.
Je nachdem was deine Seiten leisten sollen, reicht normale in V-Server aus. 

Ich bin ebenfalls bei Hosteurope. Ich persönlich finde sie recht gut. Man kann auch leicht mal den Server wechseln. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. September 2010)

Hi,
also dann teilt man sich bei einem V-Server einfach die hardware mit jemand anderem.
Es sind normale Webseiten und eine Verwaltungssoftware für Projekte udn eventuell ein priv. Wiki was darauf laufen soll. Also der Traffic hält sich im Rahmen.
Sollte man sich besser einen Linux oder einen Windows Server holen?


----------



## zerix (9. September 2010)

Das kommt ganz drauf an, wie gut du dich mit Linux auskennst. 
Bei dem Windows-Server hast du natürlich einen Remote-Desktop-Zugang, also alles grafisch. 
Bei Linux alles per ssh über Konsole. 
Du hast bei beiden Systemen aber eine Plesk-Oberfläche (bei Debian nicht), mit der du den Server verwalten kannst und auch virtuelle Hosts einrichten kannst.




> also dann teilt man sich bei einem V-Server einfach die hardware mit jemand anderem.


Genau. Aber du hast garantierte Ressourcen. Beispielsweise könntest du 2048 MB Arbeitsspeicher garantiert haben und dynamisch kann es bist zu 4096 MB hoch gehen. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. September 2010)

Hallo Sascha,


> Das kommt ganz drauf an, wie gut du dich mit Linux auskennst.


 Solange es Ubuntu ist gehts noch . Also eigentlich garnicht.
Natürlcih kosten die Windowsserver auch mehr , das war ja klar. Aber ich denke das ist die bessere Wahl für mich, auch wenn man bei Linux Plesk hat.
Aber für Windowsserver ist Plesk das doch unnötig oder?

Gruß


----------



## zerix (10. September 2010)

Über Plesk richtest du leicht Virtuelle Hosts oder EMail-Adressen ein und natürlich noch einiges mehr. 
Ok, das ganze könntest du auch direkt in Windows machen, aber bei Linux könnte man da auch. ;-)

Du könntest beispielsweise auch Seiten für andere Personen machen und ihnen einen Plesk-Account einrichten, so können sie dann nur ihre Seite verwalten und brauchen keinen Zugang zum Windows. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Dr Dau (12. September 2010)

Hallo!



zerix hat gesagt.:


> Bei Linux alles per ssh über Konsole.


Kann man machen..... muss man aber nicht.
Z.B. könnte man Konfigurationsdateien auch via SFTP suchen und bearbeiten.

Zumindest in Teilen können Dir auch Deine Konsolenkenntnisse vom Mac unter Linux behilflich sein.

Bei einem V-Server musst Du auf das gewählte Paket achten..... es gibt welche bei denen Dir auch eine CPU-Leistung zugesichert wird, was aber halt nicht bei jedem Paket der Fall ist.
Eine zugesicherte CPU-Leistung ist meiner Meinung nach genauso wichtig wie ein zugesicherter RAM.
Die Bandbreite ist natürlich auch nicht unwichtig (eine zugesicherte Bandbreite kann jedenfalls nicht schaden..... solange da nichts von "bis zu" steht ).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## zerix (12. September 2010)

*Unterscheid V-Server und Dedicated- ...*

Bei Hosteurope hat man wie beim RAM auch zugesicherte CPU.


----------

